# Jill Kidded



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

Much to our surprise at 2:30 this morning. She only had 2 in that big belly of hers.
I went to work figuring there was time and left Hubby watching so he could call if needed. By the time he called and I got home he was handing me a baby and heading after kid #2. He did such a great job. Never did this before... :help: I wont be able to live with him now.

1 :kidred: 
1 :kidblue:

1st pic is what happens after everyone stays up to watch the action
2nd and 3rd pics are of the little girl
4th and 5th pics are of the little boy


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats!! I was watching the camera for a while last night, but missed the action lol


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh man...they are cute!! Congrats!! And what a good momma!


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

How precious! Congratulations!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Congrats again!

About time- she heard us talking about inducing her 
HAHA

So glad it was an easy delivery this time- and what sweet little faces!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!! They're adorable in their little sweaters.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh my, as cute as cute can be! :thumb: Congratulations! :stars:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Sooo cute! Congrats!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Those are just the cutest little babies!!!
Im soooo jealous!

CONGRATS!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....Adorable congrats..... :greengrin:


----------



## Seven Dwarfs (Jan 17, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Tell hubby he did a great job. OH also Jill. I guess she did do all the work.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Great job on your DH part in getting those 2 sweeties all dry and warm...momma did great!


----------

